# Shelbyville, KY - Anthony YM HANDSOME



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12324661

Shelby Co AS, Anthony, YM, says a Terv, don;t think so, avail 11/10








[/img]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous boy! he looks a lot like Ivy!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Anthony will be available for adoption or rescue on 11/10/2008.

Save a life,

Spay/Neuter you pets or

Adopt a forever friend today!! 



The Shelby County Animal Shelter and

The Shelby County Humane Society are

Working together with local vets and groups

To make Shelby County a No Kill County. 

To learn how you can help our "NO KILL MISSION",

Click the link below: 

http://shelbycohumanesociety.com/clinic.htm

Shelby County Animal Shelter 
Shelbyville, KY 
502-633-0009


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

off page five and back to page one!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Such a pretty boy! And a VERY rescue friendly shelter.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

James is out ill today, he may be back in tomorrow. 

Anthony has been moved into foster care through the no-kill program at not currently at the shelter.

I will catch James when he is back in for an update.

Mods: We can move him to non-urgent and I will update placement needs when I have spoken with James at the shelter.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Update on Anthony per PF:

Anthony was found wandering the streets of Shelby County. No one came for him and he is very sick. 

Anthony is being sponsored by the No-Kill Mission as he is very sick with pneumonia. ** Moderator edited for solicitation. Please contact poster for additional information. ** Anthony is on two antibiotics (injections as well as oral). He is being syringe fed. 


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12324661


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone know how Anthony is doing?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be interested in knowing more about Anthony. I am in Naperville IL (Chicago), have a 2 1/2 year old female who was rescued and want to add a young male to the household. Our current dog is a long hair and we want another long hair shepherd.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Handsome Anthony is now a BDBH boy! We are very excited. He will be neutered, HW tested and brought UTD early next week. He will arrive next weekend, if transport fills. 


His shelter foster mom says he is great and gets along with all her dogs (large breed and small breed).


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of pics from Anthony's temp foster mom, Jennifer:



















Mods: Please move Anthony's Thread to Follow-up. He will be coming to BDBH this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Did Anthony make it to BDBH? Wasn't he sick with pneumonia? Hopefully he is doing well.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Hopefully there is good news on Anthony forthcoming.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Anthony is due to arrive this weekend!! He has a clean bill of health. In fact, he was neutered today in KY. 

Anthony has been with a temp foster while recovering from pneumonia - Jennifer took excellent care of this sweet boy.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Mods: Please move Anthony to Follow-up. He made a safe journey from KY on Saturday.

Here are a few new pictures of Anthony at his foster parents:




























I had the pleasure of meeting Anthony over the weekend - he is a complete marshmellow - loves humans (including the little ones) - does great with small and large breeds dogs - is simply a big love.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is beyond adorable. How old is he thought to be?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Guess is 1 1/2 to 2 years old. Adorable is a great word!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know a couple of folks around here looking for a dog. I am going to keep an eye on him for them!


----------

